# Are these plants OK with a mantis?



## AndrewFR (Jan 14, 2021)

Hello all!

I read that some plants might be toxic to mantises, so I wanted to double check before putting them in the enclosure with my new ghost mantis.

These are commonly used in terrariums (photo attached), but I don't actually know the names of the plants... Can someone confirm if they're harmful or not?

Thanks!


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 14, 2021)

They would be fine unless the mantis eats them which is highly unlikely.


----------



## AndrewFR (Jan 14, 2021)

Thanks!


----------



## MantisMart (Jan 14, 2021)

MrGhostMantis said:


> They would be fine unless the mantis eats them which is highly unlikely.


*MONCH*


----------

